# Ship Antenna



## Saltysailor (Apr 25, 2014)

http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/723ea83bgw1egol3m7pubj20m80goq70.jpg

One question, what brand/type of this ship's radio might be, to use such a large combination of antenna? 

Thank you,


----------



## Saltysailor (Apr 25, 2014)

R651400 said:


> By the triangulated masts my guess the ship was Japanese built.
> The idea being to get as much wire up in such a small space as opposed to a long fore and aft mast type aerial installation.
> Equipment again another guess but nothing special just a normal short wave/medium wave (HF/MF) installation for a vessel of this era.


Thank you R651400. Yes, this is a Japanese built ship and was in COSCO Dalian's fleet for more than 20 years. I have't serviced on board this ship but was once chartered / operated this ship (1998) .


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The crew will all have their own Benkson radios(Jester)


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

G'day Salty,
As R651400 already mentioned, this antenna mast arrangment is typical of Japanese-built all-aft accommodation ships in the 70s and 80s, pre-GMDSS days. They supported the wire main/emergency and receiver aerials for the MF/HF radio equipment. After retrofitting with GMDSS, the number of wires was reduced, or completely replaced with whip aerials, as used on new ships today. Many of these older ships then had the antenna masts cut off at drydocking, to save on maintenance - the upper parts were often severely corroded.
brgds, richard.


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

Another Japanese whips and wires ship

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=533372


----------



## Saltysailor (Apr 25, 2014)

richardwakeley said:


> G'day Salty,
> As R651400 already mentioned, this antenna mast arrangment is typical of Japanese-built all-aft accommodation ships in the 70s and 80s, pre-GMDSS days. They supported the wire main/emergency and receiver aerials for the MF/HF radio equipment. After retrofitting with GMDSS, the number of wires was reduced, or completely replaced with whip aerials, as used on new ships today. Many of these older ships then had the antenna masts cut off at drydocking, to save on maintenance - the upper parts were often severely corroded.
> brgds, richard.


Thank you Richard.


----------



## Saltysailor (Apr 25, 2014)

endure said:


> Another Japanese whips and wires ship
> 
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=533372



Thank you Endure. Then what will the Europe made ships will looks like, in the same periods?


----------



## Saltysailor (Apr 25, 2014)

R651400 said:


> This fishing rod!


Thank you. It is already close to the current antenna - the HF whips.


----------



## Saltysailor (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks. 

As to the photo of "Liverpool Bridge", is that the antenna on the left aft of bridge? It looks as clear as a chopstick.


----------

